
‘Linusgate’ over 250 Messages Leaked Code of Conduct Linus Torvalds - anonzzz
http://techrights.org/2020/09/03/linus-debconf-linusgate/
======
rbecker
Is there a write-up of this anywhere other than techrights.org? That sites
signal-to-noise ratio is abysmal.

~~~
soganess
Linus shat on the FSF and GPLv3 at a 2014 Q&A. The word bigot was thrown
around by LT when characterizing the FSF. During the Q&A he also carted out
the same tired "you have to earn respect" rag that volatile people use.

He was invited to take part by the Debian folks.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PmHRSeA2c8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PmHRSeA2c8)

After the event, there were complaints about him. What "leaked" is ~250
private messages from the Debian team members deciding if they should tell LT
he is no longer welcome at Debian events.

Side A: He was prick, he broke the rules and hoped to skirt responsibility by
virtue of his celebrity. We can't give him a pass. Favoritism bad.

Side B: We invited him to an fully open Q&A knowing that he would speak his
mind. Are we really going censure him for doing what we asked him to do?

